# frustrated with fwc



## Feel The Need (Oct 5, 2007)

first of all I not bashing anyone just thought some descretion could have been used.
Bought a 14 ft john boat had a used non working trolling motor with it. stepson took the trolling motor apart and got it running. in his excitement he put it in the water (we live on bayou grande) to see how it would do. Got about 5 houses down and a marine patrol officer came walking across someones property and flagged them down. They pulled over to him and attempted to explain that we just bought the boat and he was just checking out the boat since he just finished fixing the trolling motor. He proceeded to write them a ticket for no life jackets. could have written them up for no registration etc. He followed them back to the house where I met him and told me they have zero tolerance on life jackets. Yes I get that. But considering they complied with him and they were only a hundred yards from the house a simple don't do that again would have sufficed. so a hundred dollar boat turns into an extra 90. Yes they were wrong and yes they could have made a mad dash back to the house as he was on foot. /But they did the right thing and complied with his request. Just thought a stern warning would have sufficed.. And no I wasn't home at the time they went out. We have kayaks on the property and life jackets are everywhere. Just a case of youthful excitement. Just thought it could have been handled better. Rant over. Hell I didn't even know they could order you to pull over from land for a safety check. Thought that was pretty shitty. They should have better things to do than drive around chasing jon boats from shore. Ok rant over4


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

That sucks…… You’ve already covered all of the “Should have, would have and could have...”
You even “owned the situation “

Nothing more to add other than hard knocks of life/ lessons learned”......... hopefully you can get $90.00 worth of grass cutting out of him and you always have a great “ Since you know it all Son, remind me about that time you......” story to end all future arguments......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mudskipper (Oct 3, 2007)

so you're ranting over the fact that an FWC officer did his job and let them off very easily? Damn right he should have ticketed children for boating without life jackets....and its your job to teach boating safety to children. 

Boating without life jackets, unregistered boat, no mandatory safety gear and all you guys got was one ticket ......and you're ranting ???
So sorry the law requires him to ticket them and he was concerned with their lives....sounds like you aren't, but you sure are concerned with a $90 ticket. 

What happens when your metal boat gets tipped over, one of the kids hits their head or has a medical emergency ? 

You made a point to explain that you have life jackets everywhere in your yard.......guess where life jackets don't work ??? on land 

You called the officer out by writing that "they have better things to do than chasing down jon boats"........guess what Einstein......there's nothing more important than making sure kids don't drown ! 

Don't you have better things to do such as teaching children basic boating safety instead of ranting that an FWC officer saw them breaking a very serious safety law that he is required to write a ticket for....while letting off of all the other violations

That officer may have saved one of those kids lives in the future since you haven't instilled the importance of life jackets and safety equipment .............so thank you FWC officer, keep keeping kids safe ! 

Sounds like it was handled perfectly and professionally......except for your rant.....congrats on getting off on the other violations


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

mudskipper said:


> so you're ranting over the fact that an FWC officer did his job and let them off very easily? Damn right he should have ticketed children for boating without life jackets....and its your job to teach boating safety to children.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So… Tell us about your childhood… Probably won’t take near as long as your response here… Seems like you were the perfect kid...
I wish that I could go back and apologize to my dad for the stunts that I pulled without thinking Of what could have happened…

I once jumped off Of the Bob Sykes fishing pier with a group of friends and swam across to the fenders to climb the ladder’s under the Bob Sykes bridge to again jump in the water from the platforms...
All the while, some crazy woman on the fishing bridge kept screaming that she was gonna call the cops...
Turns out…… The air conditioners in a police cruiser can be damn cold when you are sunburned and wet… as can be that little old jail house that used to be under the water tower…
By your standards, I should have a criminal record for trespassing rather than the phone call my dad got having him to come get me…
You can bet your ass that I never jumped off either of those two bridges again...

As the OP stated, a stiff warning and making them drag that boat home could have educational benefits as well… Just sayin....

Your mom did not happen to pier fish back in the 70s by any chance??......




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

Snagged Line said:


> Your mom did not happen to pier fish back in the 70s by any chance??......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HaHaHa!


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

mudskipper said:


> so you're ranting over the fact that an FWC officer did his job and let them off very easily? Damn right he should have ticketed children for boating without life jackets....and its your job to teach boating safety to children.
> 
> Boating without life jackets, unregistered boat, no mandatory safety gear and all you guys got was one ticket ......and you're ranting ???
> So sorry the law requires him to ticket them and he was concerned with their lives....sounds like you aren't, but you sure are concerned with a $90 ticket.
> ...


I'm guessing those same kids have no business on your lawn, do they?


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Several years ago I pulled up to a friends dock on my jet ski. It was July and it was hot, so as soon as I pulled up to the dock I took my life jacket off. I sat there, on the jet ski and was talking to my buddy. Here comes the FWC on their patrol and they come over and start talking to us - real nice at first, then they start asking if I'd been drinking, if I have my fire extinguisher, etc... 

I had everything in order but then the officer wrote me a ticket for being on a jet ski w/o wearing my life jacket and for being on a jet ski w/o a kill switch (the switch was clipped to my life jacket.

Officer explained that had I been tied off to the dock then I would have been OK, but since I was holding on to the dock with my hand then that was considered "under way" and I had to have my jacket on.

It sucks, but it is the law.


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

A little discretion goes a long way towards respect, the officer could have used a little better judgement and just given the boys a good lecture on safety, now he has probably put distrust in LE in the boys.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Game wardens love to write tickets.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

tbaxl said:


> A little discretion goes a long way towards respect, the officer could have used a little better judgement and just given the boys a good lecture on safety, now he has probably put distrust in LE in the boys.


A little more Andy, a little less Barney...


----------



## mudskipper (Oct 3, 2007)

Snagged Line said:


> So… Tell us about your childhood… Probably won’t take near as long as your response here… Seems like you were the perfect kid...
> I wish that I could go back and apologize to my dad for the stunts that I pulled without thinking Of what could have happened…
> 
> I once jumped off Of the Bob Sykes fishing pier with a group of friends and swam across to the fenders to climb the ladder’s under the Bob Sykes bridge to again jump in the water from the platforms...
> ...


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Exhale man......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mudskipper (Oct 3, 2007)

DLo said:


> I'm guessing those same kids have no business on your lawn, do they?


All kids are welcome over here !......Its an awesome kid playground over here......
so super smart Dlo.....I'm for child safety, against kids drowning and pro FWC letting someone off several tickets and all you're concerned with is "the same kids having no business on my lawn" ???? 
YOU have no business on my lawn....I don't want my grass to die from your ignorance


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

wow...a Southern inbreeding blast, that escalated quickly.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

FYI..no grass was harmed in the posting of this ignorance.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

DLo said:


> wow...a Southern inbreeding blast, that escalated quickly.




Don’t give me no Encouragement…… Took all I could do not to say We could be related in that case…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

subscripted


----------



## mudskipper (Oct 3, 2007)

Snagged Line said:


> Exhale man......
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes sir  


10 + years ago i pulled two kids that were close to drowning out of the water......Little metal boat, no lifejackets, close to shore with a parent on the beach screaming for someone to save them.......sorry if I offended so many people by agreeing with the law on life jackets

I also believe in seatbelts for children......you guys are welcome to hate me for that too if you have nothing else to do


----------



## mudskipper (Oct 3, 2007)

Snagged Line said:


> Don’t give me no Encouragement…… Took all I could do not to say We could be related in that case…
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know what you getting at....and it was kinda funny  lol

Pretty sure you weren't born in NYC to a large mafia family, my mom was attractive and intelligent so she wouldn't be interested in you....and yes, our yacht and tenders had lifejackets


----------



## Feel The Need (Oct 5, 2007)

as I said I am not disagreeing with the fact the that they didn't have life jackets only that because of the situation and proximity to the house a little discretion would have been appreciated. and the fact that he had to drive to someones house and flag them down. by the way they are 19 and 20 kids yes but not little ones. they made a mistake but don't thing the punishment fit the crime. new it wouldn't take long for the pff nazis to stir the pot. LOl
Hell I didn't even know they could chase you down from land. would like to know his probzble cause for chasing them down anyway. have no problem with them stopping you for a safety check. always in compliance 
there is no excuse going out with no life jackets. they got caught up in the fun and took it out to check out the trolling motor. and yes the had oars in case it failed. anyway everyone have a great day . they did learn a lesson they are paying for the ticket not me. thats the best way to let the lesson stick.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

It wouldn't take 20 minutes in that cold water for those kids to drown. about 5 minutes and they could not swim back to shore.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

I do believe in seat belts for kids, and I believe in life jackets for kids, but I have also been a kid working on something, a motorcycle, or an old truck or God forbid a boat and went for a test drive without all the safety gear neatly packed in it's place. I don't think the kids learned any lesson that could not have been handled without a little discretion and without any need for money to change hands, it's called common sense and the officer is duly authorized to use as much as the situation calls for, my opinion is that he could have used more, and probably made a more positive impression on this young man, but apparently that makes me pro kids drowning and makes me a little too sweet on my sister. good talk, so were you born in Cali, or just drawn to it?


----------



## Big Red (Oct 1, 2007)

Some years ago a few friends & I were fishing from our kayaks out at the three mile bridge when FWC pulled up & started to check us out.
There were two officers on the boat, one seasoned, one boot camp striker.

The old salt waved all three of us over to his boat & in a friendly manner was checking us out, licenses, (we were all in our late 60’ early 70’s so N/A just need proper ID), catch (all legal) & safety equipment.

While answering his questions we also engaged in a little friendly banter about what was biting, bait, lures & best areas to fish from kayaks.

In the meantime I noticed that his striker was franticly writing on a clipboard & then he asked us where our PFDs were. I pointed out that I had one bungeed down on the bow (we all did) & one behind my seat, he then interrupted me to say that I needed to have it on & not strapped down on the kayak as he handed me a ticket for not wearing a PFD. 
I told him that it was my understanding that at our ages we were not required to be wearing a PFD, only to have one readily accessible. As I handed the ticket to the “Old Salt”, I added, besides that I am wearing a PFD & turned the inflatable around my waist so he could see it better.

While the kid was still stuttering & looking totally confused the Salt gruffly said to him “Let’s go”, said good luck guys to us & got underweigh.
As they left we could hear him giving the bootcamper an ass chewing like a DI to a new recruit.

We all had a good laugh & opined that we wouldn’t want to be the next guys they stopped.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

19 and 20 aren't kids. They might be your kids, buts that's an adult all day long.

When I first read this post I thought it might be about 12 or 13 year olds. I would expect leniency in that case, and no tickets and a good talking to the parents. 19 and 20 are getting a ticket in my opinion


----------



## gator75 (Aug 11, 2016)

Feel The Need said:


> they made a mistake but don't thing the punishment fit the crime.


It fits perfectly. Young men are lucky it wasn't worse and the FWC officer was in a good mood.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Wear your life jackets.
They pull 2 or 3 people a year out of this river over here. They all have 2 things in common.
1: They’re dead.
2: They don’t have a life jacket on.


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

sealark said:


> It wouldn't take 20 minutes in that cold water for those kids to drown. about 5 minutes and they could not swim back to shore.


dang!!!ya mean they didnt have their gumby suits at the ready... wtf!!!


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

Good grief, do any of you guys swim without a life jacket as well? If they were blasting at 60mph sure, but at .5 no way, officer may be in the technical right but as I said earlier a little discretion goes a loooooong way.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

This is dumber than Chelsea Manning running for office.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Just be lucky they didn't take your boat! Heard a rumor that they sometimes do that! :whistling:


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

It should be a felony and a trip to jail!


----------



## Feel The Need (Oct 5, 2007)

ok one last point and then the mods can delete if they like. my point was simply that a stern warning would have sufficed since they were only 100 yards from my property. and yes they should have grabbed a life jacket but hind sight is always 20 20. theres not anyone on here who hasn't gotten a new boat , bike or car and had to just take it out for a few minutes to see what it would do. anyway I hope everyone has a great 2018. thanks for all the feedback pros and cons. fair winds and following seas everyone. thanks, rick


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I love this forum.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

John B. said:


> I love this forum.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Cause you and Chase are dicks......


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Downtime2 said:


> Cause you and Chase are dicks......


Wait til he sees it... he gonna have a stroke. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Lolol


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

I hate it when people do their jobs, damn them.....


----------



## Feel The Need (Oct 5, 2007)

Just keep repeating I love my job, I love my job


----------



## Feel The Need (Oct 5, 2007)

No one answered if there allowed to wave you down from shore. Never heard of that before. Doesn't excuse the boys just curious. Thanks


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Feel The Need said:


> No one answered if there allowed to wave you down from shore. Never heard of that before. Doesn't excuse the boys just curious. Thanks


FWC can pretty much do what they damn well please... 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Easier to stop than try and outrun the Mortorola.....


----------



## Feel The Need (Oct 5, 2007)

Lol especially in a jon boat with trolling motor


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Downtime2 said:


> Cause you and Chase are dicks......


Heard that Chase dude’s beard quit growing...


----------



## Feel The Need (Oct 5, 2007)

while it might be easier just wandering about the legalezz. I used to live in south florida and loved the sportsman season for lobster. gotboarded daily even had one pull up on me diving and pulled me up by mydive flag. I was a mad sob. no ticket no apology 15 minutes and off they go. and I had to cop buddys on board with me. that was bs they usually get away with all this bs cause non of us really know what they can do and don't havethe resources to challengethemincourt over a 90 dollar ticket and they know that.


----------



## perdidochas (Jul 21, 2009)

Feel The Need said:


> first of all I not bashing anyone just thought some descretion could have been used.
> Bought a 14 ft john boat had a used non working trolling motor with it. stepson took the trolling motor apart and got it running. in his excitement he put it in the water (we live on bayou grande) to see how it would do. Got about 5 houses down and a marine patrol officer came walking across someones property and flagged them down. They pulled over to him and attempted to explain that we just bought the boat and he was just checking out the boat since he just finished fixing the trolling motor. He proceeded to write them a ticket for no life jackets. could have written them up for no registration etc. He followed them back to the house where I met him and told me they have zero tolerance on life jackets. Yes I get that. But considering they complied with him and they were only a hundred yards from the house a simple don't do that again would have sufficed. so a hundred dollar boat turns into an extra 90. Yes they were wrong and yes they could have made a mad dash back to the house as he was on foot. /But they did the right thing and complied with his request. Just thought a stern warning would have sufficed.. And no I wasn't home at the time they went out. We have kayaks on the property and life jackets are everywhere. Just a case of youthful excitement. Just thought it could have been handled better. Rant over. Hell I didn't even know they could order you to pull over from land for a safety check. Thought that was pretty shitty. They should have better things to do than drive around chasing jon boats from shore.  Ok rant over4


I would just be thankful they didn't charge me with not having the registration. Growing up on a lake, the cops would target my family's Sunfish sailboat for not having registration. After the second ticket, it became a pattern, so after that, we would laminate the registration, and tape it into the sunfish cockpit. (a Sunfish is a tiny sailboat for those who don't know about them).


----------



## mudskipper (Oct 3, 2007)

Feel The Need said:


> No one answered if there allowed to wave you down from shore. Never heard of that before. Doesn't excuse the boys just curious. Thanks


They are absolutely allowed to do that and its a common occurrence.....
they are still law enforcement officers regardless of them being in a boat, standing on land, flying in a helicopter or magically floating in the air.

If they weren't allowed to wave you down from shore then they wouldn't have waived you down from shore :whistling:


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

Just a few thoughts. It sounds like the FWC could have written several more tickets, but chose not to.

1 - I wonder how many times he has heard that explanation for not having a life jacket. Probably just as often as he's heard - "I'm not fishing, I just fixed this reel and was trying it out". He's probably heard every excuse out there - valid and invalid.

2 - As some have said - maybe he is required to write tickets for anyone without a life jacket. If that is the case; would you ask him to risk his job for someone who was violating the law even if he might prefer to give a warning?


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Haha


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## Feel The Need (Oct 5, 2007)

Law enforcement officers of the Florida Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission, sheriff's deputies of the various counties, and any other authorized enforcement officer, shall have the authority to order the removal of vessels deemed to be an interference or hazard to public safety, enforce all boating safety laws, or cause any inspection to be made of all vessels in accordance to state law.
A law enforcement officer may stop any vessel for the purpose of checking for compliance with boating safety equipment requirements.

from fwc conservation commission

just doing my due dillagence lol if this helps anyone else stay out of trouble it was worth it. LOL


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

grouper22 said:


> This is dumber than Chelsea Manning running for office.


I don't think anything is dumber than that. Someone who would've been shot for treason is now trying to get access to more secrets.


That being said, I went on boats without life jackets. Even went skiing, kneeboarding and tubing without one. Rode in the bed of pickup truck down the highway. Holy shit, I must be a McLeod the way I'm still alive....


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

mudskipper said:


> If they weren't allowed to wave you down from shore then they wouldn't have waived you down from shore :whistling:


I enjoy being ignorant sometimes as much as the next guy, but that's a dumb thing to say. Law enforcement officers do things they're not allowed to do regularly. Cry about it, but it's absolutely true. Gonna take a shot in the dark & say you've never been friends with anyone that works in law enforcement.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

We all use to ride on the tailgates going down the highway back when we worked on the farm. That was back in the 60's.

The game wardens arrested a bunch of my towns big wigs including Ray Knight the baseball player. They were injecting poison in chicken eggs on one of the local quail hunting plantations poisoning coyotes. There was 6-8 they arrested, I bet none of them stepped a foot in jail though.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

jlw1972 said:


> Heard that Chase dude’s beard quit growing...


Couldn’t be more incorrect, tied it to his asshair which formed some strange follicular banana hammock.

No, my wife doesn’t like it Chase.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> Couldn’t be more incorrect, tied it to his asshair which formed some strange follicular banana hammock.
> 
> No, my wife doesn’t like it Chase.


Lol


----------



## Mandatory Fun (Dec 6, 2016)

Reading stuff like this that makes me enjoy the time on the crapper.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> Couldn’t be more incorrect, tied it to his asshair which formed some strange follicular banana hammock.
> 
> No, my wife doesn’t like it Chase.


Just

Threw up

Just a little

In the back of my throat

Just a little.......


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

So far, I've learned:

have a life jacket in the boat...

John B. and Chase are dicks.

When Mudskipper and Snagged Line make a post, read it really, really slow…

Grouper22 thinks Chelsea Manning running for office is stupid.

Someone said Chases beard stopped growing

Someone said something about asshair.

Did I miss anything?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

And Wade tasted lunch twice.


----------



## Feel The Need (Oct 5, 2007)

Realtor you summed up nicely . thanks, buddy


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

MrFish said:


> And Wade tasted lunch twice.


Round trip meal ticket.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

sealark said:


> It wouldn't take 20 minutes in that cold water for those kids to drown. about 5 minutes and they could not swim back to shore.


Yep, life jackets lesson learned!!!!

Never go on the water without them!

Not even for what your son did! Plain and simple. Now everyone will remember them next time! Job done!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

On a LEO's note, 

If I pull you over for speeding, you have an expired tag, no seat belt on, no proof of insurance and decide to write you a ticket for the less of 4 evils....I stepped over my bounds I reckon? When in turn you should be overjoyed due to many officers wouldn't think twice to write them all...

Have a good day.


----------



## mudskipper (Oct 3, 2007)

ThaFish said:


> I enjoy being ignorant sometimes as much as the next guy, but that's a dumb thing to say. Law enforcement officers do things they're not allowed to do regularly. Cry about it, but it's absolutely true. Gonna take a shot in the dark & say you've never been friends with anyone that works in law enforcement.


Happy to hear that you enjoy your ignorance  I'm sure you've won awards for your ignorance, congrats to you !

Since you're ignorant I can understand why you didn't notice that post was a joke......the smile and emoji whistling were a dead give away to the non-ignorant. 
ummm duuuh "some law enforcement officers do things they aren't supposed to".......obviously this wasn't that situation....and obviously this was a boat cop dealing with a boating issue 

And your "shot in the dark" about not being friends with anyone that works in law enforcement is as expected.....ignorant

Seriously hard to believe that you and your buddy that started this thread would even question the fact that an FWC officer could summon you and your boat to the shoreline ! 


There's more to this story......he originally said children and they turned out to adults.......the FWC officer just happened to be on land a few houses down from them ?? Sounds like a neighbor called the FWC on them.....probably doing something that was unsafe or pissing your neighbors off.....besides illegally operating an unregistered boat without lifejackets or minimum required safety equipment


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Feel The Need said:


> as I said I am not disagreeing with the fact the that they didn't have life jackets only that because of the situation and proximity to the house a little discretion would have been appreciated. and the fact that he had to drive to someones house and flag them down. by the way they are 19 and 20 kids yes but not little ones. they made a mistake but don't thing the punishment fit the crime. new it wouldn't take long for the pff nazis to stir the pot. LOl
> Hell I didn't even know they could chase you down from land. would like to know his probzble cause for chasing them down anyway. have no problem with them stopping you for a safety check. always in compliance
> there is no excuse going out with no life jackets. they got caught up in the fun and took it out to check out the trolling motor. and yes the had oars in case it failed. anyway everyone have a great day . they did learn a lesson they are paying for the ticket not me. thats the best way to let the lesson stick.


THEY’RE NOT KIDS IF THEY ARE 19 and 20 YEARS OLD!

I was kinda sympathetic until you pointed that out! They are grown men and ignorance of the law is not an excuse!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

mudskipper said:


> Happy to hear that you enjoy your ignorance  I'm sure you've won awards for your ignorance, congrats to you !
> 
> Since you're ignorant I can understand why you didn't notice that post was a joke......the smile and emoji whistling were a dead give away to the non-ignorant.
> ummm duuuh "some law enforcement officers do things they aren't supposed to".......obviously this wasn't that situation....and obviously this was a boat cop dealing with a boating issue
> ...


Didn't catch your sarcasm, my mistake bud!

Also, I'm not buddies with anyone who started this thread. I have nothing to do with the OP, I don't even know him. From my point of view, they didn't have life jackets, so they got tickets. Plain & simple. 

Carry on.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Very nice job on rising above Fish. Very nice.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

jlw1972 said:


> I’m so proud not to be in the middle of this shit storm....


While Joey was stealing the beanbag off my boat he also stole my life jacket and caused me to get a ticket !

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

:thumbsup: IN on 69!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

jlw1972 said:


> I’m so proud not to be in the middle of this shit storm....




It's not to late...


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Snagged Line said:


> It's not to late...


I’m trying to be a nicer person these days.


----------



## mudskipper (Oct 3, 2007)

ThaFish said:


> Didn't catch your sarcasm, my mistake bud!
> 
> Also, I'm not buddies with anyone who started this thread. I have nothing to do with the OP, I don't even know him. From my point of view, they didn't have life jackets, so they got tickets. Plain & simple.
> 
> Carry on.


Just messing with you ThaFish, this thread has gone way past its original intention.....I completely agree with how you just summed it all up ......technically it takes a smart man to say he's ignorant ):notworthy:

Pretty sure the length of this thread has to do with the government shutting down and all the government employed peeps staying home.....the government shutdown is tearing the forum apart ! 

On a side note.....kids and adults, life jackets are mandatory and FWC officers don't lose their law enforcement powers if they have a foot touching land ! bhahahaha


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

60hertz said:


> THEY’RE NOT KIDS IF THEY ARE 19 and 20 YEARS OLD!
> 
> I was kinda sympathetic until you pointed that out! They are grown men and ignorance of the law is not an excuse!


Dang, parents these days going to the principal and telling them not to punish their children for what they did wrong! Mommy and Daddy will get me out of it. That's where we have gotten!!! 

I agree with this. These were grown adults and now Daddy looks like a fool standing up for these ADULTS!


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Snagged Line said:


> It's not to late...


Not to worry, Joey is just waiting on a unsuspecting snowflake to show up in said 
Sh#t storm! Don't let him fool ya! Hahah


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

Realtor said:


> So far, I've learned:
> 
> have a life jacket in the boat...
> 
> ...



And that wearing a life jacket will increase our inbreeding problem we have down here.


----------



## Feel The Need (Oct 5, 2007)

I wish I was as perfect as u tellum. Pretty shitty in my opinion, young men boating trying to make sure everything is working because they love to fish I would think u of all people would understand. Did they make a mistake yes nothing most of us on did at some point in our life. So if I'm a fool I'll gladly accept that every time to teach kids how to fish and support there hobby . A mistake was made but again some of you overly judgemental gentlemen seem to have forgotten about being young and impetuous. They weren't in the middle of the bay they were 100 yards from home. Making sure everthing was in working order for when we got the registration etc. So they could go fishing and explore the bayou. Have a nice day.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I think most of us wish it was the older days with no social media, easier laws and more belt whippings instead of tickets. Sadly that ain't the world we live in today. And its gonna get way worse! Feel lucky you got just the one ticket! Social media and snowflakes gonna ruin us! And them rat bastards living in D.C.!


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

It's a liability issue for the officer also. Unfortunately they can't be as lenient now a days as in the past as some of you are alluding to. Sure back in the day they would probably just tear you a new one and then move on. Today if something happened later whether 20 minutes later or two years later some lawyer would dig until he colud possibly discovered that an FWC officer had in fact seen these same people doing this same thing and in the lawyers eyes did nothing to discourage it. May seem silly but that's where we are today. He did his job as required and it was basically a slap on the wrist.


----------



## Feel The Need (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes everyone is overly sensitive. It's my fault, they new better, and yes it could have been a lot worse. So we've established I'm a fool and ignorant . All I can say is ignorance is bliss and I'm a happy guy. Peace out never meant for this to get this far. Won't make the mistake of posting anything so controversial again.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Feel The Need said:


> Won't make the mistake of posting anything so controversial again.


wheres the fun in that? lol


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Feel The Need said:


> Yes everyone is overly sensitive. It's my fault, they new better, and yes it could have been a lot worse. So we've established I'm a fool and ignorant . All I can say is ignorance is bliss and I'm a happy guy. Peace out never meant for this to get this far. Won't make the mistake of posting anything so controversial again.


Don't take it so hard, internet message boards esp this one is like a boys locker room in high school! There's gonna be ch#t talking and back and forth. But end of the day 90 percent of the active posters on this board will be there if you need help or assistance. Treat this boards humour as a job where 99 percent of the population is males. Though we did have a member called Kim once! :whistling: I'll give you an example. Grouper22 is prob having a bobblehead doll made for the outcast sale where beard and butthair combine and intertwine to make a weird looking banjo playing soggy mountain boys music!


----------



## Feel The Need (Oct 5, 2007)

Touche lol


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Feel The Need said:


> Yes everyone is overly sensitive. It's my fault, they new better, and yes it could have been a lot worse. So we've established I'm a fool and ignorant . All I can say is ignorance is bliss and I'm a happy guy. Peace out never meant for this to get this far. Won't make the mistake of posting anything so controversial again.


I thought it was a good and relevant post and I feel your pain. I have been in a similar situation on an issue concerning hunting over a baited dove field about 30 years ago. I think a few people got out of hand with their responses as have I from time to time but if you were ever in a real bind most of those same people would go outta their way to help you out.


----------



## Feel The Need (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh promise it won't ruin my day. And if anyone needed help I would. Just another dysfunctional family.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Jason said:


> On a LEO's note,
> 
> If I pull you over for speeding, you have an expired tag, no seat belt on, no proof of insurance and decide to write you a ticket for the less of 4 evils....I stepped over my bounds I reckon? When in turn you should be overjoyed due to many officers wouldn't think twice to write them all...
> 
> Have a good day.


When I was a teenager working in the neighborhood grocery store I got to be friends with the chief of the county police. He told me one day "Your a SOB for doing your job & your a SOB for not doing it."

He was a good man.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

cops are people too,
there's gooduns and baduns.

there is one that visits the bayou that is more
than a little overzealous.


----------



## Feel The Need (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep damned if you do and damned if you don't. Lol it's really ok opinions are like assholes every has one bahaha


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Is it too late to change my opinion???...


----------



## Feel The Need (Oct 5, 2007)

I have several friends the are Leo. Said the same thing. He was certainly within his rights but based on being so close to home a simple way warning g would have sufficed. Anyway got off cheap
They learned a valuable lesson that may save a life someday. I think the officer was between a rock and hard place. All things considered it could have been a lot worse and more expensive.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Feel The Need said:


> Touche lol


Don't take it so hard. We need these kind of posts to get everyone stirred up. We can see where everyone is at on said subject.


----------



## Feel The Need (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok I'll start working on the next one????


----------



## Feel The Need (Oct 5, 2007)

???


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

jlw1972 said:


>


No thank you. What happened? the message disappeared.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Downtime2 said:


> Cause you and Chase are dicks......



Hey F$$k you.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Damn all y’all haters piling on me. Just because I banged yalls wife’s doesn’t make me a bad person


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

stc1993 said:


> No thank you. What happened? the message disappeared.


He can send you pic in pm, by no means is it a a small pic:blink:


----------



## mudskipper (Oct 3, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Damn all y’all haters piling on me. Just because I banged yalls wife’s doesn’t make me a bad person


Don't you mean scissoring their wives ? since you're a big vagina?

FYI...about time you admitted that you were jealous of my life !:thumbsup:


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

mudskipper said:


> Don't you mean scissoring their wives ? since you're a big vagina?
> 
> FYI...about time you admitted that you were jealous of my life !:thumbsup:


Only big vagina on this thread is you.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

halo1 said:


> He can send you pic in pm, by no means is it a a small pic:blink:


No thank you.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Mudskipper must be on one of his 5 chapter replies. He’s been typing for 10 min, I’m going to bed. I’ll check back in tomorrow morning and read you rant.


----------



## mudskipper (Oct 3, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Only big vagina on this thread is you.


You're late to this thread, its over, way to beat a dead horse

can't believe I'm wasting my time having a "no you're a big vagina, no you are, no you're a bigger vagina message fight" 

ok, you win ...you're a very small vagina and I'm a big vagina.... jeez that was a waste of time 
night night tiny vajayjay from big vag :thumbsup:


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I thought I posted the best reason to give a ticket for what happened IF they were to fall out of the boat without a life jacket they would have about 5 minutes to get back to shore before there arms and legs stopped functioning because of hypothermia. Then 20 minutes they would have drowned a couple yards from safety wondering what the hell is happening. If it was the middle of summer it would have been a joyful swim. Those shallow water temperatures get down into the 40s easily after a cold snap. I read 42 degrees at Sherman cove marina the last time going out. Offshore the temp was in the middle 60s.


----------



## capt.joe (Feb 2, 2011)

Was finally able to log back in. I only read the first page, sorry. I grew up on 30 acres. One day when I was 13-14, I saw the dove flying and decided I was gonna bring momma some dinner. My dad was away overseas. I was having the best day ever on the backside of our property when 4 men with guns and badges drawn jumped from the bushes. Federal migratory game wardens were driving around and heard my shooting. They thought I was an adult! When they realized I was a kid, they took my shotgun and doves. Marched me up to the house and told my momma to give me my gun back in a few days when season opened. And told me if they caught me again I would go to jail. Put the fear of god in me but I bet they laughed telling that story for a long time. I havent broken the law hunting since LOL


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Splittine said:


> Hey F$$k you.


Doing my part to keep this forum family friendly. Replied by text......:whistling:


----------



## Bama Rick (Apr 13, 2017)

I know I'm late to the party, but the "kids" should've stayed off the beach and told FWC you're gonna have to get wet iffin' you wanna write me a ticket. We did just that when we were kids on the lagoon. Told 'em we were to busy gettin' the specs out of the gill net to come to the beach. It was almost dark, no lights, no life jackets, probably no registration, etc. Boy they got pissed, but they kept their shiny boots dry and we went home with no tickets *and* still had trout for supper. Carry on.


----------



## Sc1006 (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm ok with the kids( and 19&20 are kids to me) not getting a ticket given the facts of the situation. But, if FWC was doing this for their safety, then he should have made them park the boat. Run the few hundred yards back to the house. Get the life jackets and continue on. The ticket he gave them would not have saved their life on the return trip if something were to happen.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Tina (Wife) and I had Chicken for dinner last night. I don't really care for Key Lime Pie either....


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Telling Lil Johnny to stay away from the fire might or it might not be effective in persuading him.

However, if Lil Johnny stuck his fingers in there, you can bet the bank that he will never do that again.

Same applies to adults:
Sometimes a warning "telling" will suffice, and sometimes not.

Receiving a citation and paying a fine is much like sticking your fingers in the fire, it burns [email protected]#$% 

But consider the thought of losing a Son to drowning, and it comes into better perspective.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

Emerald Ghost said:


> Telling Lil Johnny to stay away from the fire might or it might not be effective in persuading him.
> 
> However, if Lil Johnny stuck his fingers in there, you can bet the bank that he will never do that again.
> 
> ...


This is a really good point. About 10 years ago I got a speeding ticket on the highway near my house doing 55 in a 45. I wasn't intentionally speeding, but wasn't paying attention either. I am a bit more diligent about watching my speed when I'm on that road because I don't want another one. 

Before getting that ticket, I had had two warnings for speeding over the previous 5-10 years. Guess which one made a lasting impression.


----------



## Feel The Need (Oct 5, 2007)

shoot I remember when I was 15 or so my dad was overseas tdy air force. saved my grass cutting money and bought a blow up boat so I could go fishing on a nearby lake. rode my bike with all the gear, got to the lake and blew up the raft and paddled out to the middle of the lake, small lake. about an hour later kansas wildlife officer rolled up on me talked for about ten minutes about fishing, lures, bait whats biting the usual. Finally asks me where I'm from ande of course do I have a life jacket. No sir, alright son I'm going to need to to go back to shore until you get a life jacket. very nice, and that was 45 years ago. different times back then no social media to just 2 people who chatted and although he had common sense I at 15 was just a little to excited to get on the water to think it thru. Lesson learned, no judgement and no ticket. He got it.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Realtor said:


> Tina (Wife) and I had Chicken for dinner last night. *I don't really care for Key Lime Pie either*....


Oh man, I just knew there was something wrong with ya'.


----------



## Feel The Need (Oct 5, 2007)

Im sure everyone one here has a similar story be it fishing, hunting, new used car etc. In my case I look back and thing holy [email protected]@. what could possibly go wrong plastic boat and sharp hooks. lol I'm sure someone called them because it was a weekday and not a soul on the lake. AWE good times


----------



## ghost95 (May 4, 2009)

So, grown man children break the law then get a ticket and daddy is upset because leo should have been more lenient with his babies.

Come on. Really? An education is expensive. 

How many times were they told not to go on the water without pfd's? I would bet a bunch, but it clearly didn't stick. I bet it does now.

Hopefully this is as expensive as this lesson gets. Could be worse.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Feel The Need (Oct 5, 2007)

from another forum member

I'm ok with the kids( and 19&20 are kids to me) not getting a ticket given the facts of the situation. But, if FWC was doing this for their safety, then he should have made them park the boat. Run the few hundred yards back to the house. Get the life jackets and continue on. The ticket he gave them would not have saved their life on the return trip if something were to happen.

excellent point


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I saw some kids riding their bikes down the street without safety gear. I called GSPD and asked them to tase the little law breakers.


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Most game wardens have little dick syndrome anyway


----------



## FleaBag (Oct 19, 2016)

key word ZERO TOLLERANCE. if it got back to his sgt. that he was handing out warnings instead of tickets he would probably get in trouble himself. he was simply doing his job. had an officer give me a ticket on the st. johns with my family on board and we were one short. I was actually embarrassed for my stupidity. he kindly offered me the location of two beautiful springs that I probably didn't know about as a nice gesture. never forgot that nice officer.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

I got pulled over one time by the game wardens & all my life jackets were in the live well. I forgot to take them out. They were soaked. The game wardens loaned me the life jackets to get back to the dock. No ticket. I just had to put them in the back of their truck when I left.


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

stc1993 said:


> I got pulled over one time by the game wardens & all my life jackets were in the live well. I forgot to take them out. They were soaked. The game wardens loaned me the life jackets to get back to the dock. No ticket. I just had to put them in the back of their truck when I left.


common sense AND trust... hhmm.:thumbsup:


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

Lyin Too said:


> Most game wardens have little dick syndrome anyway


Dont wanna know how you found that out!


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Took a afternoon run up the Bayou this afternoon after work to pitch a lure for about an hour and I thought of this post..... I thought about what was said about the cold water and decided to throw on the Life Jacket...... 

BTW...... I made it a point to Not look towards the Shoreline...... don't need no trouble from the Po-Po runnin through folks yards like O.J. Runnin through an Airport.........lol





.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Snagged Line said:


> Took a afternoon run up the Bayou this afternoon after work to pitch a lure for about an hour and I thought of this post..... I thought about what was said about the cold water and decided to throw on the Life Jacket......
> 
> BTW...... I made it a point to Not look towards the Shoreline...... don't need no trouble from the Po-Po runnin through folks yards like O.J. Runnin through an Airport.........lol
> 
> ...


You got beer in that cooler feller ?? LOL . Awesome sunset picture ! Hope you caught a few.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Feel The Need (Oct 5, 2007)

love bayou grande especially when the blues are in town. can't beat a great day on the water and a free airshow :thumbup:
be safe Rick


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Murphy's Law said:


> You got beer in that cooler feller ?? LOL . Awesome sunset picture ! Hope you caught a few.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I didn't have anything in the cooler but Pepsi that day. I had kids with me.


----------

